# [SOLVED] Opening .sit file in windows



## dr_insanity

I have received an attachment in an email which has been compressed as a .sit. A quick look around has shown that this can be opened using the "stuffit expander" however I have downloaded this and it is only compatible with sitx compression and I can't find an older expander which is compatible. All information I can find points to the stuffit expander. I am working in an office environment so shareware is not an option. I've tried seeing if a sneaky extension change would work, but it remains incompatible. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## ebackhus

*Re: Opening .sit file in windows*

"Some files & folders compressed on Macs cannot be unstuffed on Windows machines, since their file/foldernames contain "illegal" characters, such as colon ( : ). "

Found that on another forum discussing the same issue. It also appears that StuffIt is the ONLY program that can read these files.


----------



## dr_insanity

*Re: Opening .sit file in windows*

thanks, asked them to send the attachment again in the end, uncompressed this time.


----------



## sinclair_tm

If they are using OS X, they can send it as a compressed .zip file. If they just right click (control click) on the file and select create archive of file_name it'll make a .zip file of it. Truth is that very few Mac people even still use Stuffit.


----------

